# New Story in "Fat Magic"



## Wilson Barbers (Jul 25, 2007)

For lovers of alt reality stories and mystical weight gain, a second "Lew Baird" WG fantasy has just been posted in the Fat Magic section of the Dim site. It's called "Patricia/Pat/Patti" and is the second of a trilogy of tales. Why don't ya take a look, then come back and comment, hmmkay?


----------



## Scott M (Jul 26, 2007)

The politics of this piece and the Ann Coulter-based story before it(who looked disgustingly like Rush Limbaugh in drag in BeakerFA's art) keep me from enjoying these stories.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jul 27, 2007)

Scott M said:


> The politics of this piece and the Ann Coulter-based story before it (who looked disgustingly like Rush Limbaugh in drag in BeakerFA's art) keep me from enjoying these stories.



_Rush Limbaugh?_ Phew. I don't see that.

You're not the first to decry the political aspects of these two stories: it was my hope that the details of the characters' transformations would be strong enough to override this, though, obviously, for some FA readers this is not the case. As originally written, both stories had even more political details, but I pruned 'em out of the story. The core idea - that liberals and conservatives frequently have their own sets of self-sustaining biases - remains, I think. 

I also think there's an implicit social/political context to a lot of these fantasies that remains buried within 'em - which I wanted to explore just a little more openly with these "Lew Baird" stories. The third and final tale, I should note, won't contain this explicit political element.


----------



## BellySpongelover (Aug 14, 2007)

I really enjoyed both stories. Can't wait for the third.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words: still working on the basics for the final story, but my hope is to have a finished version ready for posting this fall - if real life doesn't interfere with my plans, of course . . .


----------



## Lardibutts (Aug 23, 2007)

> As originally written, both stories had even more political details, but I pruned 'em out of the story. The core idea - that liberals and conservatives frequently have their own sets of self-sustaining biases - remains, I think.



That's one of the (many) great things about your writing I so enjoy. Like a really good piece of music there seem to be a lot of other things going on above and below the main story line as I read. For example the Blog format mystery shopper story where I went back and back to re-read bits for days afterwards.
The thing that surprised me in these posts is how long you say it takes to hone your pieces. Can I come to an arrangement with you to riffle through your recycle bin and use your discards?


----------

